# Mid June Garden



## tbow388 (Jun 19, 2013)

Here are some updated pics of the garden.

I took pics down the middle of the rows so you could see how hard I work to keep the pesky weeds out.

















Here is what I got out last night, Tuesday. It was a small picking because we got so much out the night before.


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 19, 2013)

looks good T. is that a pair of your smelly underwear on the string to keep the critters out?


----------



## tbow388 (Jun 19, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> looks good T. is that a pair of your smelly underwear on the string to keep the critters out?



You have a good eye Farmer Steve. But its a thong, I wear them backwards!!!:jester::jester:

Learned from a old timer to hang a piece of black garbage bag on a string over the garden. Supposedly keeps birds out.
Has worked good so far along with the fake owl.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 19, 2013)

Always interesting to see how far ahead the deep south is compared to up here!


----------



## tbow388 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Mississippi*



Dalmatian90 said:


> Always interesting to see how far ahead the deep south is compared to up here!



And people say that Mississippi is behind in everything!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 19, 2013)

And to think I was happy that everything in my garden is finally up. This morning was a brisk 43...so yea the south is a bit ahead of us. Looks good down there!


----------

